# sabe / se sabe la historia (Saber/Saberse)



## NewdestinyX

In the 'Me he llenado' thread we discussed pretty deeply the idea of Interest Datives and we can continue some of that here but I want to redirect the focus of conversation to find out if some verbs take on a Total Consumption semantic by adding the reflexive pronoun, hence a pronominal use, or whether this is a superflous use of the pronoun without which the meaning is the same.

Can someone tell me if there is anything difference in meaning in these two examples? And if so -- what is the difference:

Mi hermano se sabe la historía de nuestro país.
Mi hermano sabe la historia de nuestro país.

Ayer mi madre se leyó el nuevo libro de Harry Potter.
Ayer mi madre leyó el nuevo libro de Harry Potter.

Is there any difference in these pairs?

Thanks in advance,
Grant


----------



## cenriquet

_ Mi hermano se sabe la historia de nuestro país.
Mi hermano sabe la historia de nuestro país._

Las veo iguales, pero me suena mejor la primera.

_ Ayer mi madre se leyó el nuevo libro de Harry Potter.
Ayer mi madre leyó el nuevo libro de Harry Potter._

Aquí si hay diferencia. En el primer caso mi madre se leyó el libro a ella.
En el segundo, leyó el libro a un auditorio.


----------



## Perico Nuevo

Hmm.. a pesar de ser principiante de español (o tal vez a cause de eso), yo veo una diferencia. cenriquet, ¿no te parece que la primera tiene un comprensión del país más..total?


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ynez had this to say in the other thread:



Ynez said:


> Saberse --> tiene la idea de saberse de memoria, saber muy bien, sí
> Leerse --> tiene la idea de leerlo entero, si dices una línea una línea...pero entera. Decimos "voy a leer un rato", "me voy a leer esa novela otra vez".


----------



## cenriquet

Perico Nuevo said:


> Hmm.. a pesar de ser principiante de español (o tal vez a cause de eso), yo veo una diferencia. cenriquet, ¿no te parece que la primera tiene un comprensión del país más..total?



No sé. La verdad es que para mi tienen el mismo significado; aunque repito que a mí me suena mejor la primera.


----------



## osukaru

Bueno, las dos tienen significados similares, identicos....iguales. 
But these sentences have a slightly different shade of meaning from the other ones. 

We use "se" to emphasize a word or  prhase in particular.

Mi hermano SE......  just "my hermano" or maybe other few  people. 



> Mi hermano se sabe la historía de nuestro país.
> Mi hermano sabe la historia de nuestro país.


1) Mi hermano SE sabe la historia de nuestro pais!!! ( isn't it unusual?, can you believe it? !!!)
2) Mi hermano sabe la historia de nuestro pais. (It may be an unusual case, but the speaker doesn't mean it, or just doesn't want to emphasize it.)



> Ayer mi madre se leyó el nuevo libro de Harry Potter.
> Ayer mi madre leyó el nuevo libro de Harry Potter.


1)Ayer mi madre SE leyo el nuevo libro de Harry Potter. (actually, She always reads novels but I　persistently recommended it to her ) 
2)Ayer mi madre leyo el nuevo libro de Harry Potter. (.....She read it and watched TV .) ( just describing actions.....that doesn't matter too much, it's nothing to speak of)

Entendiste? 
This is just the way I got it as native speaker. 

Saludos!!!


----------



## San

NewdestinyX said:


> Can someone tell me if there is anything difference in meaning in these two examples? And if so -- what is the difference:
> 
> Mi hermano se sabe la historía de nuestro país.
> Mi hermano sabe la historia de nuestro país.



You can put the pronoun or not depending on what kind of knowledge we are talking about:

_Mi hermano se sabe la historia que hubo entres ellos _
_Mi hermano sabe la historia que hubo entre ellos_ 

In this case saber is to be aware.

You use saberse when the matter is something difficult or large, something you need to work on in order to master it. In that case the usual thing is to put the pronoun:

¿Te sabes la lección? 
¿Sabes la lección? 

Your example is a little more complicated, I would say:

_Mi hermano se sabe la historia de nuestro país._ (informal)
_Mi hermano conoce la historia de nuestro país._ (formal)

The other is a bit strange, because to be aware don't match very well the whole history of a country, at least in Spaninish. So:

Mi hermano sabe la historia de nuestro pais. 



> Ayer mi madre se leyó el nuevo libro de Harry Potter.
> Ayer mi madre leyó el nuevo libro de Harry Potter.
> 
> Is there any difference in these pairs?


I can't see any difference in meaning. People usually say either of them:

_Ese libro ya lo he leído.
Ese libro ya me lo he leído._

But leerse is clearly more informal, that's the main difference I see.


----------



## lazarus1907

NewdestinyX said:


> Mi hermano se sabe la historía de nuestro país.
> Mi hermano sabe la historia de nuestro país.


"Saberse" se usa más cuando el conocimiento se adquiere de una manera *concreta *y *voluntaria*, mientras que sin el dativo, tan solo significa "tener cierto conocimiento".


NewdestinyX said:


> Ayer mi madre se leyó el nuevo libro de Harry Potter.
> Ayer mi madre leyó el nuevo libro de Harry Potter.


"Leerse" se usa para indicar que un escrito *concreto* se ha leído por completo, mientras que "leer" se usa más para indicar la actividad, sin que haya necesidad de especificar qué o cuánto se ha leído. El dativo se usa también para indicar una actividad personal que se hace regularmente.

Ayer leí un poco (no se especifica qué o cuánto)
Quiero leer el periódico (no se especifica cuánto)

Ayer me leí un poco. 
Quiero leerme el periódico (el de todos los días)

Quizá esto ilustre mejor la diferencia:

Ayer mi madre leyó el nuevo libro de Harry Potter hasta quedarse dormida.  (no *se* lo acabó)
Ayer mi madre se leyó el nuevo libro de Harry Potter hasta quedarse dormida. (¿se durmió justo en la última página).


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

lazarus1907 said:


> Quizá esto ilustre mejor la diferencia:
> 
> Ayer mi madre leyó el nuevo libro de Harry Potter hasta quedarse dormida.  (no *se* lo acabó)
> Ayer mi madre se leyó el nuevo libro de Harry Potter hasta quedarse dormida. (¿se durmió justo en la última página).



A mí este último ejemplo me parece muy bueno:

Ayer mi madre se leyó el nuevo libro de _Harry Potter_ hasta quedarse dormida.

Significa que mi madre se leyó el libro _varias veces_ hasta quedarse dormida. Vamos, como el que cuenta ovejitas... 

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## cenriquet

Entre leer/leerse encuentro otra diferencia. 

Si queremos resaltar que lo importante es _lo leído_ (el objeto directo) se utiliza _se lee_. Por contra, si queremos resaltar que lo importante es _quien lee_ (el sujeto) se utiliza _lee.

_Ejemplo:

Al final de la concentración, _se leyó_ un manifiesto de repulsa...
(Aquí lo importante no es quien leyó el manifiesto, sino el manifiesto en sí mismo)


Al final de la concentración, el Primer Ministro _leyó_ un manifiesto de repulsa...
(Aquí tan importante es quien lee el manifiesto (El Primer Ministro), como el propio manifiesto)


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

cenriquet said:


> Al final de la concentración, _se leyó_ un manifiesto de repulsa...
> (Aquí lo importante no es quien leyó el manifiesto, sino el manifiesto en sí mismo)


Saludos cenriquet:

El _se_ de su frase no es un pronombre sino un indicador de _pasiva refleja. _NewdestinyX pregunta


			
				NewdestinyX said:
			
		

> ...if some verbs take on a Total Consumption semantic by adding the reflexive pronoun, hence a pronominal use, or whether this is a superflous use of the pronoun without which the meaning is the same.


Es decir, siguiendo con su ejemplo, cuál es la diferencia entre:

Al final de la concentración el primer ministro _leyó_ el manifiesto,

y:

Al final de la concentración el primer ministro _se leyó_ el manifiesto.

Un saludo cenriquet.

Pedro.


----------



## cenriquet

Gracias por la corrección, pero que quede claro que la gramática la abandoné hace muchos años y la _pasiva refleja_ aparece en mis recuerdos junto a las chapas y las canicas. En cualquier caso la diferencia es clara:

Al final de la concentración, el primer ministro _leyó_ el manifiesto:
Lo leyó en voz alta, de cara al público


Al final de la concentración, el primer ministro _se leyó_ el manifiesto
Se lo leyó para sí; probablemente sin articular ninguna palabra


----------



## Ynez

Vestirse = ponerse todas las ropas para estar listo para salir a la calle, ir a una fiesta...

Vestir = este la verdad es que en España yo diría que se usa poco, porque decimos más "llevar puesto".

Vístete que es tarde. Vale, ya me visto/ya me voy a vestir.

Él viste pantalón blanco (esto parece la descripción de un asesino o algo así).

Más normal = Él lleva puesto un pantalón blanco.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Well, I guess I have to say that I see no real agreement among natives or students on this topic. The grammar books seem to not deal well with subject either. It seems that regional differences overshadow any prescriptive use that is explained by grammarians. I guess because they're 'superfluous' datives they can carry different meanings and different intensities. I appreciate everyone's input but I don't think we're going to find a clear concise 'rule' that can be applied for us students. This leads me to believe that the notion of a 'Total Consumption' aspect of 'se' is an invention of a non-native grammarian trying to explain the 'expressive' use of a dative. Only Ynez agreed with me that 'saberse' is 'to learn by heart' or 'learn the whole thing'. And Leerse is 'to read all of'. But it seems the rest of you don't agree. So thanks for offering your thoughts. I'll post this from the DRAE and see if it offers any more insight:

With saber -- there is no entry of a 'pronominal use':
*saber**1**.* (Del lat. _sapĕre_).
* 1.     * tr. Conocer algo, o tener noticia o conocimiento de ello. _Supe que se había casado._ _No sé ir a su casa._
* 2.     * tr. Ser docto en algo. _Sabe geometría._
* 3.     * tr. Tener habilidad para algo, o estar instruido y diestro en un arte o facultad. _Sabe nadar._ _Sabe inglés._
* 4.     * intr. Estar informado de la existencia, paradero o estado de alguien o de algo. _¿Qué sabes de tu amigo?_ _Hace un mes que no sé de mi hermano._
* 5.     * intr. Ser muy sagaz y advertido.
* 6.     * intr. Dicho de una cosa: Tener sabor.
* 7.     * intr. Dicho de una cosa: Agradar o desagradar.

With leer there is also no pronominal usage.
*leer**.* (Del lat. _legĕre_).
* 1.     * tr. Pasar la vista por lo escrito o impreso comprendiendo la significación de los caracteres empleados.
* 2.     * tr. Comprender el sentido de cualquier otro tipo de representación gráfica. _Leer la hora, una partitura, un plano._
* 3.     * tr. Entender o interpretar un texto de determinado modo.
* 4.     * tr. En las oposiciones y otros ejercicios literarios, decir en público el discurso llamado lección.
* 5.     * tr. Descubrir por indicios los sentimientos o pensamientos de alguien, o algo oculto que ha hecho o le ha sucedido. _Puede leerse la tristeza en su rostro._ _Me has leído el pensamiento._ _Leo en tus ojos que mientes._
* 6.     * tr. Adivinar algo oculto mediante prácticas esotéricas. _Leer el futuro en las cartas, en las líneas de la mano, en una bola de cristal._
* 7.     * tr. Descifrar un código de signos supersticiosos para adivinar algo oculto. _Leer las líneas de la mano, las cartas, el tarot._
* 8.     * tr. p. us. Dicho de un profesor: Enseñar o explicar a sus oyentes alguna materia sobre un texto.

So the only conclusion we can come to -- is that the 'expressive dative' can mean different things to different speakers depending on region.

Grant


----------



## Ynez

No, Newdestiny. This is not a question of region. You consider the possibility of books being wrong, and I agree they can be. But we here, normal users in a forum, are even more likely to be wrong.

Then, when we speak Spanish, we don't reflect on the reason for these uses, we just speak like that (I'm now realizing how extremely difficult it is to find some logic behind many of our Spanish structures). When we make a comment here, we may be thinking of one particular example and reach some conclusion, which may be right or wrong.

With this I want you to be clear that most grammatical structures are shared by all Spanish speakers, and less difference even if we speak of a particular country like Spain. When we disagree it is mostly due to our different perceptions.


----------



## Ynez

That idea of "total consumption" that your books points to can't be applied in all cases, but it's not a misleading idea to have in mind for many cases. 

"me sé la lección" means I know it well, ready for an exam...and here we do not say the same sentence witout "se", always with "se" ("me" in the example).


----------



## cenriquet

I have just open a new thread. The topic "total consumption"


----------



## lazarus1907

cenriquet said:


> Gracias por la corrección, pero que quede claro que la gramática la abandoné hace muchos años y la _pasiva refleja_ aparece en mis recuerdos junto a las chapas y las canicas. En cualquier caso la diferencia es clara:


Lo es, pero no tiene nada que ver con nuestra discusión. Tu "se" no es pronominal; el "se" al que nos referimos es un pronombre dativo.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ynez said:


> No, Newdestiny. This is not a question of region. You consider the possibility of books being wrong, and I agree they can be. But we here, normal users in a forum, are even more likely to be wrong.
> 
> Then, when we speak Spanish, we don't reflect on the reason for these uses, we just speak like that (I'm now realizing how extremely difficult it is to find some logic behind many of our Spanish structures). When we make a comment here, we may be thinking of one particular example and reach some conclusion, which may be right or wrong.
> 
> With this I want you to be clear that most grammatical structures are shared by all Spanish speakers, and less difference even if we speak of a particular country like Spain. When we disagree it is mostly due to our different perceptions.



Thanks Ynez for the vote of confidence. I have always believed in a 'standard Spanish' like you do. But the more I study the more I find that there are some MAJOR differences in syntax around the Spanish speaking world. I do agree that many native speakers of English and Spanish do not know what they 'should' say. They only know what they 'do' say. And I am always interested in what is 'prescribed' to say when I am teaching and writing courses. So many natives in this thread have disagreed with the 'total consumption' idea. It can't be as simple as you and I are saying it is. Let's explore it more in the new thread about 'total consumption'. And as always I so appreciate your info and all the foreros' info they offer to help us students get a better handle on all this.

Un fuerte abrazo,
Grant


----------



## San

NewdestinyX said:


> Thanks Ynez for the vote of confidence. I have always believed in a 'standard Spanish' like you do. But the more I study the more I find that there are some MAJOR differences in syntax around the Spanish speaking world. I do agree that many native speakers of English and Spanish do not know what they 'should' say. They only know what they 'do' say. And I am always interested in what is 'prescribed' to say when I am teaching and writing courses. So many natives in this thread have disagreed with the 'total consumption' idea. It can't be as simple as you and I are saying it is. Let's explore it more in the new thread about 'total consumption'. And as always I so appreciate your info and all the foreros' info they offer to help us students get a better handle on all this.
> 
> Un fuerte abrazo,
> Grant



I'm a little confused with the term total consumption, I mean, what is that supposed to mean? For example, take this chat between a mother an his little boy:

_- Te has comido el pescado?
- No, mamá, me he comido sólo la mitad.
- Pues te lo acabas.
_ 
In the first sentence she refers to all the fish, but what does total consumption mean in the second one? 

Wouldn't be better just to say that some verbs like comer  need to refer to a definite amount of something when they take the dative? For instance:

_He comido (algo de) pan
Me he comido dos trozos de pan

He comido una manzana 
Me he comido pan_ 

In the case of leer, because the dative is superfluous even with definite amounts, it is more difficult to see the total consumption idea:

_ He leído tres párrafos.
Me he leído tres párrafos._

What is the difference here?

I think that the main point with that datives is that they belong to a informal register rather than to a formal one, and they are used for emphasis.

Notice how a verb like comerse, even in contexts when the dative is not superfluous, keep carrying that informal nuance. For example:

_Las personas más afectadas por el brote de salmonela fueron las que se comieron la tortilla._

That doesn't look like the kind of phrase you see in a newspaper, for example. Perhaps it would be better to use tomar o comer instead and replace "la tortilla" with just "tortilla" if it is necessary.


----------



## mhp

I contribute what appears in my Oxford

*leerse* [_verbo pronominal_] (_enfático_) to read; _¿te lo has leído todo entero?_ have you read it all?

*saberse* [_verbo pronominal_]
   (_enfático_) (_familiar_) (conocer) ‹ lección/poema › to know; _se sabe todo el cuento de memoria_ he knows the whole story off by heart; _se sabe los nombres de todos los jugadores del equipo_ he knows the names of every player in the team; *sabérselas todas* (_familiar_): _este niño se las sabe todas_ this child knows every trick in the book (_colloq_); _se cree que se las sabe todas_ she thinks she has all the answers
   (_reflexivo_) (saber que se es) (_+ complemento_) _se sabe atractiva_ she knows she’s attractive


----------



## NewdestinyX

San said:


> I'm a little confused with the term total consumption, I mean, what is that supposed to mean? For example, take this chat between a mother an his little boy:
> 
> _- Te has comido el pescado?
> - No, mamá, me he comido sólo la mitad.
> - Pues te lo acabas.
> _
> In the first sentence she refers to all the fish, but what does total consumption mean in the second one?
> 
> Wouldn't be better just to say that some verbs like comer  need to refer to a definite amount of something when they take the dative? For instance:
> 
> _He comido (algo de) pan
> Me he comido dos trozos de pan
> 
> He comido una manzana
> Me he comido pan_



Your points are all well taken, San. Maybe 'verbs of "taking in knowledge or sustenance"' is a better way to refer to those we've been talking about.

With such verbs it seems that an ambiguity can arise where the 'dative' can either be superfluous -- creating an informality/expressiveness without which the meaning is just the same -- OR -- the pronoun can be pronominal, part of 'comerse' that has a different meaning than comer -- is the case of these verbs the pronominal usage add the nuance or intensity toward 'fully taking in'.

That's what a number of my grammars allude to -- some better than others.

Verbs of taking in knowledge are SABER, APRENDER, LEER, etc. and verbs of taking in sustenance are COMER, BEBER, etc. It seems that there is a pronominal counterpart with these verbs, where the addition of the 'pronoun' isn't a superfluous dative at all. So your example dialogue with 'comer' seems perfectly normal to me -- and perfectly understandable in a native context. Though the people aren't thinking about it when speaking -- the mother's question to the boy is using "comerse = to eat up all" and the boy's response is using "comer = to eat" with the informal dative 'me' to his mom.

It's getting clearer to me now and I stick by my conclusion that "comerse", the pronominal verb, has its own unique means as do 'aprenderse', beberse, saberse, etc.

Natives know when it's comerse and when it's comer + informal dative.

It's probably as simple as that.

Grant


----------



## lazarus1907

San said:


> I'm a little confused with the term total consumption, I mean, what is that supposed to mean? For example, take this chat between a mother an his little boy:
> 
> _- Te has comido el pescado?
> - No, mamá, me he comido sólo la mitad.
> - Pues te lo acabas.
> _
> In the first sentence she refers to all the fish, but what does total consumption mean in the second one?


El término "total consumption" es el que suelen emplear las gramáticas escritas en inglés, y como la mayoría de los términos gramaticales, si se toma al pie de la letra, se puede malinterpretar. Solo hay que fijarse en los nombres de los tiempos: el indefinido, es el tiempo pasado más definido que existe; el presente se puede usar para el pasado ("Julio César invade las Galias"), el futuro ("mañana voy a Madrid"), pero no se usa para hablar del presente de una manera momentánea sin la ayuda de una perífrasis:_ A) Vamos a llegar tarde. ¿Por qué seguimos aquí?
B) Mi mujer se peina. 
B) Mi mujer se está peinando. 
_​Pero volviendo a tu pregunta, el término ese, aunque tiene un alcance muy limitado, puede resultar apropiado varios casos, pero hay que aclararlo un poco: Lo que se consume por completo es lo que indica el complemento directo. Así, en "me he comido la mitad", el complemento directo es "la mitad", y esa parte sí se ha consumido por completo. Como expliqué antes, si dices:_ Comí pescado_​no se sabe cuánto pescado, y no se da por hecho que se dejara el plato limpio. Sin el dativo se focaliza más el hecho en sí de comer, y no qué se ha comido, o si se ha terminado o no; por eso es poco frecuente encontrarse este verbo sin dativo y con artículos determinados o cuantificadores específicos (aunque no sea incorrecto):_ Comí el pesado 
Comí dos pescados 
_​Sin el dativo -y sin cuantificadores específicos- podemos contemplar la posibilidad de que el plato no se terminara por completo:_Ayer comí pescado, pero no tenía mucha hambre y no me pude terminar el plato. _(Nótese ese "*me* pude terminar")​Sin embargo, con el dativo se focaliza más lo que se ha comido, en vez del hecho de comer en sí, y por tanto, es obligatoria la presencia de estos cuantificadores:_ Me comí pescado 
_​y además se sobreentiende siempre que la cantidad mencionada se terminó por completo:_Ayer comí un pescado, pero no tenía mucha hambre y no me pude terminar el plato. _​Por eso lo llaman "total consumption". Otros ejemplos:_Bebí agua
Me bebí agua 
Me bebí el vaso de agua

Fumé tabaco
Me fumé tabaco _
_Me fumé un paquete de tabaco_​El término resulta menos adecuado con verbos intelectuales, donde las cosas no se "consumen" exactamente:_Me sé la lección_
_Me he aprendido la lección

_​En otros casos, el dativo tiene otras funciones, aunque siempre establecen la relación que tienen los complementos con el sujeto de la oración. En estos casos, se está indicando una actividad regular relacionada de una manera muy personal con el hablante, más que indicar que algo se ha terminado por compelto:_Me tomo mi cafelito todas las mañanas.
Me hago (mis) 5 km todos los días.
_​En estos casos es normal, además del dativo, reforzar la idea con posesivos, también superfluos, en lugar de determinados.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Yo iba a decir algo, pero tras la explicación de lazarus ya no merece la pena . Creo que ha dado en el clavo.

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## lazarus1907

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Yo iba a decir algo, pero tras la explicación de lazarus ya no merece la pena . Creo que ha dado en el clavo.


Hay una gran diferencia entre saber algo, y saber cómo explicarlo. Yo mismo me veo incapaz de describir con precisión muchas de las cosas que se preguntan en el foro, y mis explicaciones son aún más deficientes que mi conocimiento. Pero lo intentamos todos, ¿no?


----------



## NewdestinyX

lazarus1907 said:


> El término "total consumption" es el que suelen emplear las gramáticas escritas en inglés, y como la mayoría de los términos gramaticales, si se toma al pie de la letra, se puede malinterpretar.
> 
> Pero volviendo a tu pregunta, el término ese, aunque tiene un alcance muy limitado, puede resultar apropiado varios casos, pero hay que aclararlo un poco: Lo que se consume por completo es lo que indica el complemento directo. Así, en "me he comido la mitad", el complemento directo es "la mitad", y esa parte sí se ha consumido por completo. Como expliqué antes, si dices:_ Comí pescado_
> ​no se sabe cuánto pescado, y no se da por hecho que se dejara el plato limpio. Sin el dativo se focaliza más el hecho en sí de comer, y no qué se ha comido, o si se ha terminado o no; por eso es poco frecuente encontrarse este verbo sin dativo y con artículos determinados o cuantificadores específicos (aunque no sea incorrecto):_ Comí el pesado
> Comí dos pescados
> _​Sin el dativo -y sin cuantificadores específicos- podemos contemplar la posibilidad de que el plato no se terminara por completo:_Ayer comí pescado, pero no tenía mucha hambre y no me pude terminar el plato. _(Nótese ese "*me* pude terminar")
> ​Sin embargo, con el dativo se focaliza más lo que se ha comido, en vez del hecho de comer en sí, y por tanto, es obligatoria la presencia de estos cuantificadores:_ Me comí pescado
> _​y además se sobreentiende siempre que la cantidad mencionada se terminó por completo:_Ayer comí un pescado, pero no tenía mucha hambre y no me pude terminar el plato. _
> ​Por eso lo llaman "total consumption". Otros ejemplos:_Bebí agua
> Me bebí agua
> Me bebí el vaso de agua
> 
> Fumé tabaco
> Me fumé tabaco _
> _Me fumé un paquete de tabaco_
> ​El término resulta menos adecuado con verbos intelectuales, donde las cosas no se "consumen" exactamente:_Me sé la lección_
> _Me he aprendido la lección
> _​En otros casos, el dativo tiene otras funciones, aunque siempre establecen la relación que tienen los complementos con el sujeto de la oración. En estos casos, se está indicando una actividad regular relacionada de una manera muy personal con el hablante, más que indicar que algo se ha terminado por compelto:_Me tomo mi cafelito todas las mañanas.
> Me hago (mis) 5 km todos los días.
> _​En estos casos es normal, además del dativo, reforzar la idea con posesivos, también superfluos, en lugar de determinados.



Así que ¿estás de acuerdo conmigo en cuanto a lo que los gramáticos americanos dicen sobre 'Total Consumption'? ¿Por qué te parece que muchos de los nativos aquí no han aceptado nuestra explicación de comer versus comerse?

Grant


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Así que ¿estás de acuerdo conmigo en cuanto a lo que los gramáticos americanos dicen sobre 'Total Consumption'? ¿Por qué te parece que muchos de los nativos aquí no han aceptado nuestra explicación de comer versus comerse?





NewdestinyX said:


> Only Ynez agreed with me that 'saberse' is 'to learn by heart' or 'learn the whole thing'. And Leerse is 'to read all of'. But it seems the rest of you don't agree.


I don't think so NewdestinyX. I think we all agree that _saberse_ _algo_ means you _really _know about something. On the other hand, _leerse un libro _means to read all of it... 

Cuando decimos, por ejemplo, que _al final de la manifestación el primer ministro se leyó el manifiesto_, le vemos en nuestra mente leerse el manifiesto de principio a fin y suponemos, por el contexto, que lo hace en silencio (quizá lo repasa) porque lo lógico es que los manifiestos se lean en público.

Regards,

Pedro.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> I don't think so NewdestinyX. I think we all agree that _saberse_ _algo_ means you _really _know about something. On the other hand, _leerse un libro _means to read all of it...
> 
> Cuando decimos, por ejemplo, que _al final de la manifestación el primer ministro se leyó el manifiesto_, le vemos en nuestra mente leerse el manifiesto de principio a fin y suponemos, por el contexto, que lo hace en silencio (quizá lo repasa) porque lo lógico es que los manifiestos se lean en público.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Pedro.



Entendido, Pedro.. Pero solo los españoles han coincidido con el semántico de "consumo total". ¿Interesante? Tú, y Lazarus e Ynez. A los demás les parece que no hay ningún sentido único en 'comerse', saberse, aprenderse, beberse, etc. Han estado contandonos que el pronombre átono es superfluo y no cambia el sentido.

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

mhp said:


> I contribute what appears in my Oxford
> 
> *leerse* [_verbo pronominal_] (_enfático_) to read; _¿te lo has leído todo entero?_ have you read it all?
> 
> *saberse* [_verbo pronominal_]
> (_enfático_) (_familiar_) (conocer) ‹ lección/poema › to know; _se sabe todo el cuento de memoria_ he knows the whole story off by heart; _se sabe los nombres de todos los jugadores del equipo_ he knows the names of every player in the team; *sabérselas todas* (_familiar_): _este niño se las sabe todas_ this child knows every trick in the book (_colloq_); _se cree que se las sabe todas_ she thinks she has all the answers
> (_reflexivo_) (saber que se es) (_+ complemento_) _se sabe atractiva_ she knows she’s attractive



Ah finally something from a dictionary!!! But the Oxford Dictionary is not written by native Spanish speakers. I'm disturbed that the DRAE does not list a pronominal use for either. But at least there's another source to back what I've been saying.

Grant


----------



## mhp

NewdestinyX said:


> Ah finally something from a dictionary!!! But the Oxford Dictionary is not written by native Spanish speakers. I'm disturbed that the DRAE does not list a pronominal use for either. But at least there's another source to back what I've been saying.
> 
> Grant


I won’t be surprised if a few native Spanish speakers had a say about what went into Oxford English-Spanish dictionary. I also won’t be surprised if those natives were very highly educated in their field.  

  The DRAE, as far as I know, does not list any emphatic use of verbs: comerse, beberse, saberse, etc. Perhaps they consider them too imprecise to give an official definition.

  Other dictionaries often do list these. María Moliner, for example, lists saberse as:

  (informal) Es frecuente en el lenguaje de los colegiales o estudiantes con un pron. reflex.: ‘Ningún día se sabe la lección. Me sé todos los reyes godos’.
*Sabérselas todas *(informal). Tener mucha picardía o astucia para desenvolverse.

  But it does not list leerse. What is certain is that all of these are very informal.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

mhp said:


> But it [María Moliner] does not list leerse. What is certain is that all of these are very informal.


Ya. Tampoco la RAE. De hecho mira lo que dice el DPD:
*se*
*c) *Pronombre personal de tercera persona con valor expresivo. Se trata del uso del _se_ reflexivo (referido al sujeto de la oración), con función sintáctica similar a la del complemento indirecto, pero sin venir exigido por el verbo. Su presencia *aporta matices expresivos *de diferente tipo y *a menudo* su uso es expletivo, *pudiendo suprimirse *sin que la oración sufra cambios de significado: _Juan (se) merece un premio; *María (se) leyó la novela de un tirón*_*.*
*d) *Componente de las formas de tercera persona de los verbos pronominales. Hay verbos (_arrepentirse, quejarse, _etc.) que se construyen en todas sus formas con un pronombre átono reflexivo, que no desempeña ninguna función sintáctica en la oración; la forma que corresponde a las terceras personas es _se: El moribundo se arrepintió de sus pecados; Los clientes se quejaron del trato recibido_. Algunos verbos son exclusivamente pronominales, como _arrepentirse, adueñarse, resentirse,_ etc., *y otros adoptan determinados matices significativos o expresivos en los usos pronominales, como ir(se), dormir(se), salir(se), etc.:* _Juan (se) salió de la reunión. [...]_

DPD.

_Comer_, _leer_... son menos específicos que _comerse_, _leerse_, _etc_. Si _María leyó la novela _es que la leyó entera, pero no se hace hincapié en este hecho. Si además añadimos _completamente _sus connotaciones se aproximan muchísimo, es decir, María leyó completamente el libro = María se leyó el libro. Pero es indudable que _leerse _hace hincapié en el hecho de que la acción se llevó a término. Quizá signifiquen (denoten) lo mismo, pero no expresan (connotan) lo mismo. Por esta razón, tiene mayor fuerza expresiva _me he leído todos tus apuntes _que _he leído todos tus apuntes_. Y quizá, por eso la RAE no marca como pronominales estos verbos, porque exige que puedan adoptar matices significativos (no simplemente expresivos) para considerarlos como pronominales.

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Ynez

Oye, pues yo creo que al final se ha aclarado mucho, y mira que parecía difícil  Creo que el dato que habéis dado San y Lazarus de que siempre va algo definido cuando se usa "se" es muy interesante y práctico.


----------



## cenriquet

La conclusión que yo saco de todo esto es que el _me_, _te_, _se_, ... es un invento del diablo destinado a amargar la vida a todos aquellos que no sean hispano parlantes nativos.


Por cierto solo he encontrado una frase donde el _comerse_ es imprescindible:

_Juan se comió las uñas


_¿A alguien se le ocurre otra?


----------



## Manupi

lazarus1907 said:


> "Saberse" se usa más cuando el conocimiento se adquiere de una manera *concreta *y *voluntaria*, mientras que sin el dativo, tan solo significa "tener cierto conocimiento".
> "Leerse" se usa para indicar que un escrito *concreto* se ha leído por completo, mientras que "leer" se usa más para indicar la actividad, sin que haya necesidad de especificar qué o cuánto se ha leído. El dativo se usa también para indicar una actividad personal que se hace regularmente.
> 
> Ayer leí un poco (no se especifica qué o cuánto)
> Quiero leer el periódico (no se especifica cuánto)
> 
> Ayer me leí un poco.
> Quiero leerme el periódico (el de todos los días)
> 
> Quizá esto ilustre mejor la diferencia:
> 
> Ayer mi madre leyó el nuevo libro de Harry Potter hasta quedarse dormida.  (no *se* lo acabó)
> Ayer mi madre se leyó el nuevo libro de Harry Potter hasta quedarse dormida. (¿se durmió justo en la última página) (para mí lo mejor sería: Ayer mi madres estuvo leyendo el nuevo libro de Harry Potter...").


I agree with this; "leerse" implies that you have read the complete text, and "saberse" is equivalente to "learn/know by heart".


----------



## San

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> _Comer_, _leer_... son menos específicos que _comerse_, _leerse_, _etc_. Si _María leyó la novela _es que la leyó entera, pero no se hace hincapié en este hecho. Si además añadimos _completamente _sus connotaciones se aproximan muchísimo, es decir, María leyó completamente el libro = María se leyó el libro. Pero es indudable que _leerse _hace hincapié en el hecho de que la acción se llevó a término. Quizá signifiquen (denoten) lo mismo, pero no expresan (connotan) lo mismo. Por esta razón, tiene mayor fuerza expresiva _me he leído todos tus apuntes _que _he leído todos tus apuntes_. Y quizá, por eso la RAE no marca como pronominales estos verbos, porque exige que puedan adoptar matices significativos (no simplemente expresivos) para considerarlos como pronominales.



Yes, I think that's the point, emphasis. All these expresions are so common in speech that the emphasis nuance became blurred most of the time. They mean nothing further than you are speaking colloquially. But if you think about it, it's there. There is of course the total consumption thing in some of these verbs, but the emphasis is not that fact itself. The total consumption(*) is someting of an achievement, that's the emphatic thing, and that achievement goes back in some way to the person that's performed the action, affecting their "karma". Remember, dative of interest. There is a childish feeling inside all of that. Just imagine a little boy running up to you and saying:

_- Ya me he leído tres libros.
- ¡Guau! sigue así campeón._ 

It is less probable to hear an intellectual using leerse in a clever TV or radio chat. Yes, perhaps these examples are a bit extreme, but I think they are useful to tell apart  the  contribution of the dative to all this stuff we are discussing.

(*) Remembering that whatever amount you consume, it's total. So, the achievement doesn't consist in reaching some kind of pre-fixed goal.


----------



## Outsider

That's a good explanation, San, thank you. Yes, these "emphatic reflexives" if I may coin a term of my own, seem to be there to make the statement more _lively_.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Well, I found myself wanting to reply individually to each of the last 7 or 8 posts. All with such great insights. This has been one of the most collaborative threads I've participated in in a long time and the best part is that we're all coming to the same general conclusions. ANd you natives are acknowledging an aspect in your native language that you didn't necessarily could be considered 'unique' to us 'extranjeros'. I have learned a lot and am very grateful. I think I will keep the section in my grammar course called "Total Consumption SE' and list it differently from "Emphatic/Expressive SE".

THough I'm still open to a lot more input and will be posting my section in my course on this for your approval or questions -- let me add another grammar source than I often use and what it says on this topic. Laz sent this to me:



> A curious optional function of the pronominal form of these transitive verbs is to emphasize the totality of an act of consuming, perceiving or knowing. Thus one says como pizza (no quantity specified), but, optionally -though usually- me comí una pizza- I ate a (whole) pizza'. The verb must have a direct object which must refer to a specific item or quantity.
> 
> Benjamin & Butt


By their definition there --- 'toda' could be a 'quantity' and therefore not redundant at all.

And the entry for SE in the DPD I have read many times and my definition of the 'expressive SE' is more like their example with "Se mereció un premio". Which in English would be something like. "He (went and) won (himself) an award". In English, though not as a reflexive use at all, often uses 'himself, itself, herself, etc' as expressives/emphatics and not reflexives.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

cenriquet said:


> La conclusión que yo saco de todo esto es que el _me_, _te_, _se_, ... es un invento del diablo destinado a amargar la vida a todos aquellos que no sean hispano parlantes nativos.
> 
> 
> Por cierto solo he encontrado una frase donde el _comerse_ es imprescindible:
> 
> _Juan se comió las uñas
> 
> 
> _¿A alguien se le ocurre otra?


Si es que este _se_ castellano es un poco puñetero, significa demasiadas cosas y todas se mezclan... Como Juan se come sus propias uñas es inevitable emplear _se_. Si no, parece que las toma de una mesa o del suelo y se las come: ¡Qué asco ! Se me ocurre otra igual:

Juan se come los mocos.

Me ahorro explicar esta:

Juan come mocos.

Un saludo

Pedro.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Can you guys come and help me explore a different aspect of this dative of interest thing in the new thread: More on 'Le' as Dative of Interest/Possession

It is a significant new direction and example set from this thread's focus and we're supposed to start a new thread for such things.

Thanks!
Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

San said:


> (*) Remembering that whatever amount you consume, it's total. So, the achievement doesn't consist in reaching some kind of pre-fixed goal.



San,
That's an enormously helpful insight and it would explain much. Can you (or any of the rest of you) add to this list where the 'se' would add this 'total consumption aspect?

Aprenderse -learn fully/learn all about
Saberse -know by heart
Leerse -read completely/read all of
Comerse -eat up/eat all of
Beberse/Tomarse -drink up/drink all of
Conocerse -know all about (a person)
Pensarse - think through fully

??
verse?? to see all there is??


Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Here's my section in my course on the two cases we've been talking about here. Can you tell me if the explanations and examples are sound:
*

Case #4*-*For Indicating Total Consumption/Knowledge:*
•The pronominal construction can be used to emphasize the ‘totality’ of an act of consuming, perceiving or knowing
most commonly with verbs like: _beber, comer, tomar, aprender, saber, pensar, ver, leer, conocer
_
Please think it through carefully this time.____His family sometimes eats up 3 pizzas.   
_Por favor piénsa*te*lo con cuidado esta vez.______Su familia a veces *se* come 3 pizzas._
*

Case #5-For Expression or Emphasis:*
•Sometimes the role of the reflexive pronoun simply adds expression or emphasis without changing meaning
at all; where a sentence without the pronoun still means the same. In English this equates to the way we
‘throw in’ that redundant “myself/herself”, etc. or a ‘went and…’. As in English you can take out the emphasis
words and the meaning carries.

John {went an’} won {himself} an award.____I made {myself} a big glass of chocolate milk.    
_Juan {se} mereció un premio.________________{Me} hice un gran vaso de leche chocolate._


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Aprenderse -learn fully/learn all about.
¿Te has aprendido ya las tablas de multiplicar?
Para participar hay que aprenderse las reglas de juego.​
Saberse -know by heart/know indeed.
Me sé todos los trucos para pagar menos.
¿Os sabéis los ríos de la vertiente cantábrica?​
Leerse -read completely/read all of
¿Te has leído El Quijote? (Comparar con: ¿Has leído El Quijote hoy en clase? [Has leído parte de El Quijote]/¿Te has leído El Quijote hoy en clase? [Imposible, no da tiempo]).​
 Comerse -eat up/eat all of
¡¿Te has comido todo?! confused:¡¿Has comido todo?!)
Comeos lo que os dé vuestra madre.​
Beberse/Tomarse -drink up/drink all of
La princesa se bebió la poción. (La apuró, no _(se)_ dejó nada).
La princesa bebió la/una poción. (También se ha bebido toda, pero no es importante eso, sino que la bebió).
La princesa bebió poción. (Poción no es un tipo de bebida). En cambio: Astérix bebió poción mágica. (La poción mágica de Panorámix es mundialmente famosa, jeje).
Nos bebimos la cocacola. (La apuramos, no _(nos)_ dejamos nada. Frente a: Bebimos cocacola [no se especifica cantidad]).​
Conocerse -know all about (a person)
No. Juan se conoce a María. El _se_ de conocerse es un pronombre de valor recíproco. Si quieres expresar la idea de _all about _debes decir _a fondo_: Juan y María se conocen a fondo.

Cuando significa saber sí tiene este valor:
Me conozco estas calles como la palma de mi mano.
Se conoce las leyes al dedillo.​
Pensarse - think through fully. Resoluteness, Carefulness. Tener la determinación de, firmeza de propósito, cuidado.
En cuanto pueda me pienso comprar un nuevo coche. 
Tú _te_ piensas que todo el mundo tiene que estar pendiente de ti. (Este _te_ es hiriente: Habla del egoísmo del otro, de que piensa en sí, no en los otros).
Piénsatelo dos veces antes de engañarme.​


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Here's my section in my course on the two cases we've been talking about here. Can you tell me if the explanations and examples are sound:


Todos los ejemplos y explicaciones me parecen correctos.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Bueno, a decir verdad el verbo _pensar_ lo habría incluido dentro del apartado 5.º: * Case #5-For Expression or Emphasis:

*Please think it through carefully this time.
_Por favor piénsa*te*lo con cuidado esta vez.

_Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## San

NewdestinyX said:


> San,
> That's an enormously helpful insight and it would explain much. Can you (or any of the rest of you) add to this list where the 'se' would add this 'total consumption aspect?
> 
> Aprenderse -learn fully/learn all about
> Saberse -know by heart
> Leerse -read completely/read all of
> Comerse -eat up/eat all of
> Beberse/Tomarse -drink up/drink all of
> Conocerse -know all about (a person)
> Pensarse - think through fully
> 
> ??
> verse?? to see all there is??
> 
> 
> Grant



Verse es bastante más rara que las otras con ese sentido, pero creo que poderse se puede:

_ Ya nos hemos visto todas las casas en alquiler de la zona.
Me he visto el principio de todas las pelis de Jean-Claude van Damme._


----------



## lazarus1907

San said:


> Verse es bastante más rara que las otras con ese sentido, pero creo que poderse se puede:
> 
> _ Ya nos hemos visto todas las casas en alquiler de la zona.
> Me he visto el principio de todas las pelis de Jean-Claude van Damme._


Creo que es lo mismo: no se pueden usar los dativos cuando el objeto directo es indeterminado:_Ya nos hemos visto películas. _​y al mismo tiempo, queda bien claro que cada película se ha visto (o "consumido") hasta el final.


----------



## mhp

NewdestinyX said:


> *
> Case #4*-*For Indicating Total Consumption/Knowledge:*
> •The pronominal construction can be used to emphasize the ‘totality’ of an act of consuming, perceiving or knowing
> most commonly with verbs like: _beber, comer, tomar, aprender, saber, pensar, ver, leer, conocer
> _ Please think it through carefully this time.____His family sometimes eats up 3 pizzas.   _Por favor piénsa*te*lo con cuidado esta vez.______Su familia a veces *se* come 3 pizzas._


Indicating and emphasizing are two different thing. I'm not sure if SE is an indicator. Perhaps a better title for the section is "emphasizing total consumption"

Bebió la mitad de la taza
Se bebió la mitad de la taza

Either way half of the cup is consumed. SE does not indicate totality, it only emphasizes the act.


----------



## lazarus1907

mhp said:


> Bebió la mitad de la taza
> Se bebió la mitad de la taza
> 
> Either way half of the cup is consumed. SE does not indicate totality, it only emphasizes the act.


That's the point! Very few people would say the first sentence, but most would find the second one natural!

This verb indicate a process, but not necessarily its culmination. We express than with a plain verb, whenever the main focus is on the person carrying out the process. However, if we want to focalize the process itself, and its end, we tend to use this dative. Definite objects are normally accompanied by this "se", and the total consumption is generally assumed in these cases.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Bueno, a decir verdad el verbo _pensar_ lo habría incluido dentro del apartado 5.º: *Case #5-For Expression or Emphasis:
> 
> *Please think it through carefully this time.
> _Por favor piénsa*te*lo con cuidado esta vez.
> 
> _Un saludo.
> 
> Pedro.



Muchas gracias por las aclaraciones. Creo que voy a usar el ejemplo del DPD de 'leerse' en mi #4 en vez de el con 'piénsatelo' y quitarle el verbo 'pensar' a #4 como has sugerido.

Se usa 'verse' con consumo total? 

Y has dicho que 'conocerse' es consumo total pero no con gente. ¿verdad?

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

lazarus1907 said:


> That's the point! Very few people would say the first sentence, but most would find the second one natural!
> 
> This verb indicate a process, but not necessarily its culmination. We express than with a plain verb, whenever the main focus is on the person carrying out the process. However, if we want to focalize the process itself, and its end, we tend to use this dative. Definite objects are normally accompanied by this "se", and the total consumption is generally assumed in these cases.



This is very interesting.. It just occurred to me that a 'non-natural' but very 'accurate' English way to say it would be.

'fill oneself up + gerund' ---

Nos comimos toda la pizza. - We filled ourselves up eating all the pizza.

¿Te leiste esa parte del libro? - Did you fill yourself up reading that part of the book.

In this way -- you are not necessarily committing to reading the book or eating the food in 'its' entirety, but rather whatever portion is named in the sentence. It does seem like the dative is then 'intensifying' the verb's action. But I can't see it as superfluous. With these verbs it DOES change the meaning to take away the dative. ¿No te parece?

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

mhp said:


> Indicating and emphasizing are two different thing. I'm not sure if SE is an indicator. Perhaps a better title for the section is "emphasizing total consumption"



YEs, Yes, Mhp -- I have to rethink that. Good point.. Let me try and rework and resubmit it to you guys. But I don't want to use the word 'emphasize' in two cases. Indicate doesn't have to have as strong a meaning as you say -- but I will try to rework.. And I'm also not ready to admit that the 'total consumption' verbs are just another 'emphasis dative' that can be gotten rid of and make no difference in meaning. That's also why I want to steer clear of the word 'emphasis' in Case #4

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Here's the update of my 2 sections on this --will some of your suggestions added in and little more direct explanation of the English equivalents of these total consumption verbs. Moved 'leer(se)' to the 'total consumption' and removed 'pensar(se)' from it as it would be more an 'expressive' usage there. The dark orange are the updates:

* Case #4*-*For Communicating Total Consumption/Knowledge:*
•The pronominal construction can be used to communicate the totality of an act of consuming, perceiving or knowing most commonly
with verbs like: _beberse/tomarse _[to drink up]_, comerse _[to eat up]_, aprenderse _[to learn all about]_, saberse _[to know by heart/all about]_,
verse _[to see all there is to see]_, leerse _[to read completely through]_, conocerse _[to be fully acquainted with something (but not somebody)]
I read the book totally in one sitting.____His family sometimes eats up 3 pizzas.   
_Me leí la novela de un tirón.____________Su familia a veces se come 3 pizzas._
*

Case #5-For Expression or Emphasis:*
•Sometimes the role of the reflexive pronoun simply adds expression or emphasis without changing meaning
at all; where a sentence without the pronoun still means the same. In English this equates to the way we
‘throw in’ that redundant “myself/herself”, etc. or a ‘went and…’. As in English you can take out the emphasis
words and the meaning carries.
John {went an’} won {himself} an award.____I made {myself} a big glass of chocolate milk.    
_Juan {se} mereció un premio.________________{Me} hice un gran vaso de leche chocolate.
------------------
_I think that gets closer to what we've discussed. ¿no?
Grant


----------



## mhp

NewdestinyX said:


> YEs, Yes, Mhp -- I have to rethink that. Good point.. Let me try and rework and resubmit it to you guys. But I don't want to use the word 'emphasize' in two cases. Indicate doesn't have to have as strong a meaning as you say -- but I will try to rework.. And I'm also not ready to admit that the 'total consumption' verbs are just another 'emphasis dative' that can be gotten rid of and make no difference in meaning. That's also why I want to steer clear of the word 'emphasis' in Case #4
> 
> Grant



Ever since you brought up this issue, I've been looking for a reference that had helped me to understand these. It took me a while, but I finally found it. It is very short and easy to read (section 7), but the rest is a really nice summary of SE. Hope you find it as informative as I did.
http://www.mec.es/redele/revista3/lidia_lozano.shtml


For a more serious reading, you may want to consider:
http://alphalinguistica.sns.it/QLL/QLL02/Perez%20Vazquez.pdf


----------



## NewdestinyX

mhp said:


> Ever since you brought up this issue, I've been looking for a reference that had helped me to understand these. It took me a while, but I finally found it. It is very short and easy to read (section 7), but the rest is a really nice summary of SE. Hope you find it as informative as I did.
> http://www.mec.es/redele/revista3/lidia_lozano.shtml


¡¡¡Un artículo maravilloso!!! I had actually found this article (I recognized the ELE in the title) in the early phase of my Master's studies but it was a little too deep for where I was focussed at the time. Now it's a refreshing read and answers a lot of questions. It feel great that her categories pretty much match all of mine -- meaning I haven't missed anything -- though she uses some different case names per the syntactic models she learned.

So much satisfying stuff in that article..

I often wondered how you referred to verbs like 'alegrarse'. She opened that up for me. She also gave me several more verbs for 'total consumption' -- and she also agrees the the dative isn't 'superfluous' there. That was also satisfying to read.

Grant


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

mhp: por ahora me he leído solo el primer enlace. Es extraordinario. Gracias.

Pedro.


----------



## mhp

I’m glad you liked it folks. 
 ______
   Pedro: I’m surprised you liked it. It is only meant for foreigners 
  The second paper is longer and I think it is meant for grammar buffs—you are warned.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Se usa 'verse' con consumo total?


Sí. 


NewdestinyX said:


> Y has dicho que 'conocerse' es consumo total pero no con gente. ¿verdad?


Sí, porque en en caso de que sea con gente debe interpretarse como recíproco:

Ellos se conocen = Ellos se conocen los unos a los otros.

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Sí.
> Sí, porque en en caso de que sea con gente debe interpretarse como recíproco:
> 
> Ellos se conocen = Ellos se conocen los unos a los otros.
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> Pedro.



Entendido. Gracias --

Ese artículo también mencionó -- escucharse, estudiarse, jugarse dinero, fumarse, tragarse y gastarse. -- todos que pueden tener un sentido del 'consumo total'. 

He aquí lo que ella dice sobre estos pronombres no siendo superfluos con ciertos verbos:

SE EMOTIVO: Es una    marca que delimita la acción, expresando que se lleva a cabo por completo, que    se consume en su totalidad.

Muchos    estudiosos de la lengua afirman que este pronombre es prescindible. Sin    embargo, me gustaría aclarar que *existe en la lengua por una razón, de lo    contrario su presencia no tendría sentido.* Es cierto que en algunos casos el    verbo puede aparecer con o sin pronombre emotivo. *Pero en muchos otros casos    ese verbo requiere el pronombre,* así como en otros es imposible su aparición.


----------



## Ynez

NewdestinyX said:


> This is very interesting.. It just occurred to me that a 'non-natural' but very 'accurate' English way to say it would be.
> 
> 'fill oneself up + gerund' ---
> 
> Nos comimos toda la pizza. - We filled ourselves up eating all the pizza.
> 
> ¿Te leiste esa parte del libro? - Did you fill yourself up reading that part of the book.
> 
> In this way -- you are not necessarily committing to reading the book or eating the food in 'its' entirety, but rather whatever portion is named in the sentence. It does seem like the dative is then 'intensifying' the verb's action. But I can't see it as superfluous. With these verbs it DOES change the meaning to take away the dative. ¿No te parece?
> 
> Grant


 

Me parece...that you must make clear those sentences are the most common way to say (in normal colloquial conversation):

We ate the pizza
Did you read that part of the book?

We are here analysing, Grant, but remember we are not trying to emphasize when we say all that, it is just the normal way to say it. Do you understand what I mean?


----------



## Ynez

Con respecto al verbo "conocer" se me ocurren tres ideas diferentes:

Se conocieron hace dos años = They met (each other) two years ago

Se conocen muy bien = They know each other very well

*Se conoce la ciudad muy bien* = He/she knows the city very well (Este es el único relacionado con el tema del thread)


Otra idea más (pero esta es menos importante, hay muchas maneras de decir esto y seguramente es una manera muy informal):

Se conoce que ella (se) estaba tomando un café cuando sucedió todo = It seems she was having a coffee when that happened.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ynez said:


> Me parece...that you must make clear those sentences are the most common way to say (in normal colloquial conversation):
> 
> We ate the pizza
> Did you read that part of the book?
> 
> We are here analysing, Grant, but remember we are not trying to emphasize when we say all that, it is just the normal way to say it. Do you understand what I mean?



Yes, of course.. But you don't 'naturally' say: Nos comíamos pizza (en) los viernes. And that's the point. The point of the forum here is to discover not only 'what' you say naturally -- but 'why'.. Agreed?

Grant


----------



## Ynez

Of course for me it is fun to talk about all this, and I think it is very good for you to get to the bottom of all this too.

I was thinking of students being told those Spanish sentences mean those literal English translations...they would not think it is interesting or important to learn about it.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Yes, of course.. But you don't 'naturally' say: Nos comíamos pizza (en) los viernes. And that's the point. The point of the forum here is to discover not only 'what' you say naturally -- but 'why'.. Agreed?
> 
> Grant


 Nos comíamos pizza... (la pizza, como el agua, no es una unidad definida que puedas consumir. Ese es el problema).
 Nos comíamos *una* pizza [entera] los viernes.


----------



## mhp

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Nos comíamos pizza... (la pizza, como el agua, no es una unidad definida que puedas consumir. Ese es el problema).
> Nos comíamos *una* pizza [entera] los viernes.


 What Pedro says is very significant. The pronoun “nos” only adds emphasis. What makes the consumption of the pizza “complete” is the article that must be used when this emphasis is placed in the sentence.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Nos comíamos pizza... (la pizza, como el agua, no es una unidad definida que puedas consumir. Ese es el problema).
> Nos comíamos *una* pizza [entera] los viernes.



That's exactly my point to Ynez if you read my post again. I agree with you. Nos comíamos pizza -- is not correct.. I know that. Ynez was saying that natives say the 'nos comíamos una pizza' very naturally and it doesn't mean anything other than that's because it's the way it's said. I am saying there is indeed meaning for it being there -- and the reason is that adding the pronoun with verbs of consumption emphasizes the 'totality' of the consumption -- where when you 'don't mention' a direct object or a quantity you would never use the reflexive pronoun with it. That's what we've all learned here. I was trying to draw that distinction with Ynez. Do you see now?



			
				Mhp said:
			
		

> What Pedro says is very significant. The pronoun “nos” only adds emphasis. What makes the consumption of the pizza “complete” is the article that must be used when this emphasis is placed in the sentence.



Do you see my point now? I was showing Ynez an incorrect statement to prove my point. But I'm not sure I can agree with the way you're emphasizing your statement there. When the pronoun is added with the quantity specified it 'changes the semantic' and isn't only providing emphasis -- as emphasis datives are universally held as being superfluous. In the Total Consumption dative -- the meaning of the sentence changes when the dative is removed as Dr. Lozano showed in her article you pointed us to -- talking about the 'dativo emotivo'. 

Nos comíamos una pizza los viernes. (we ate all of it)
Comíamos una pizza los viernes. (we would eat a pizza)

Those 2 sentences are semantically very different.

Grant


----------



## mhp

NewdestinyX said:


> But I'm not sure I can agree with the way you're emphasizing your statement there. When the pronoun is added with the quantity specified it 'changes the semantic' and isn't only providing emphasis -- as emphasis datives are universally held as being superfluous. In the Total Consumption dative -- the meaning of the sentence changes when the dative is removed as Dr. Lozano showed in her article you pointed us to -- talking about the 'dativo emotivo'.
> 
> Nos comíamos una pizza los viernes. (we ate all of it)
> Comíamos una pizza los viernes. (we would eat a pizza)
> 
> Those 2 sentences are semantically very different.
> 
> Grant



 I honestly don’t see it that way. But I could easily be wrong. 

   The function of “nos” is to shift the focus from the subject “nosotros” to the action “comer”. Since the action is now emphasized, the object of the action, pizza, needs an article or some other modifiers. Articles usually imply something in its entirety. The modifier could easily be “un poco” or “todo”

  Se comió un poco de pan y queso, y se fue.  
  ¿Quién se comió todo el pan?


----------



## Ynez

It is what mhp is saying:

Nos comíamos una pizza los viernes = Comíamos una pizza los viernes

it means exactly the same, the first one is the most normal. The second one is the most normal in some formal context. Both mean:

On Friday, we used to have a pizza. (and not "we filled up ourselves...)


----------



## NewdestinyX

NewdestinyX said:


> mhp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Pedro says is very significant. The pronoun “nos” only adds emphasis. What makes the consumption of the pizza “complete” is the article that must be used when this emphasis is placed in the sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I can agree with the way you're emphasizing your statement there. When the pronoun is added with the quantity specified it 'changes the semantic' and isn't only providing emphasis -- as emphasis datives are universally held as being superfluous. In the Total Consumption dative -- the meaning of the sentence changes when the dative is removed as Dr. Lozano showed in her article you pointed us to -- talking about the 'dativo emotivo'.
> 
> Nos comíamos una pizza los viernes. (we ate all of it)
> Comíamos una pizza los viernes. (we would eat a pizza)
> 
> Those 2 sentences are semantically very different.
> 
> Grant
Click to expand...




mhp said:


> I honestly don’t see it that way. But I could easily be wrong.
> 
> The function of “nos” is to shift the focus from the subject “nosotros” to the action “comer”. Since the action is now emphasized, the object of the action, pizza, needs an article or some other modifiers. Articles usually imply something in its entirety. The modifier could easily be “un poco” or “todo”
> 
> Se comió un poco de pan y queso, y se fue.
> ¿Quién se comió todo el pan?





Ynez said:


> It is what mhp is saying:
> 
> Nos comíamos una pizza los viernes = Comíamos una pizza los viernes
> 
> it means exactly the same, the first one is the most normal. The second one is the most normal in some formal context. Both mean:
> 
> On Friday, we used to have a pizza. (and not "we filled up ourselves...)


It's hard to believe we discussed this at length over 5 years ago and it's been that long. Though I'm functionally fluent now and use these phrases rather naturally - I still find myself concluding, now fluent in Spanish, that there are certain cases - with the Datico Emótivo where its use is not superfluous. And the adding or taking away of pronoun radically changes the mearning.

Do any of you natives agree with me? I'm not saying that the example with 'nos' means that we "filled ourselves up" as Ynez seemed to say. In fact I never stated that. But what I did state is that when the 'nos' is added to the sentence with 'una pizza' - what we know for sure is that the 'pizza' is totally gone when the meal is over. In the example without the 'nos' we really don't know how much pizza was eaten.

So again I ask, 5 years later now - are the inflections I'm adding in the ( ) parentheses below how a native speaker understands the difference between the two? Or are they truly absolutlely identical. In my listening to natives speak and interacting with them, I don't hear them using the two interchangably. At least not in Spain.


Comíamos una pizza los viernes. = (puede que comiéramos poco o mucho. no importa la diferencia)[we'd maybe eat a lot of it or a little - it's not important to the conversation]

Nos comíamos una pizza los viernes = (cada viernes comimos toda la pizza) [each Friday we ate the 'whole' thing]

¿Sí o no?


----------



## _SantiWR_

I would say '_comíamos pizza los viernes_(1)' to indicate what kind of food we used to eat on Fridays, and '_nos comíamos una pizza los viernes_(2)' to indicate the amount we ate as well. The other sentence, '_comíamos una pizza los viernes_(3)' is in some kind of blurred middle ground and doesn't sound quite as natural to me, or I'd better say it sounds less informal, but all things considered, I agree with mhp and Ynez in that (3) and (2) means the same, wheras (1) is quite different. If you can't still see the difference just imagine that we are talking about one of those gigantic pizzas for dozens of people, and on those Fridays there were just two of us: you can still use (1) but not (2) or (3).


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Do any of you natives agree with me?
> Comíamos una pizza los viernes. = (puede que comiéramos poco o mucho. no importa la diferencia)[we'd maybe eat a lot of it or a little - it's not important to the conversation]
> 
> Nos comíamos una pizza los viernes = (cada viernes comimos toda la pizza)


Hi Grant!

Here we are again, five years later...

Básicamente coincido con _SantiWR_. Sin embargo, no diría que ambas frases expresan exactamente lo mismo. Creo que, aunque son intercambiables, hay una leve diferencia en matiz: Con el dativo se hace hincapié en la consunción (de la pizza). Lo que ocurre es que las frases no son muy buen ejemplo de lo que digo: Del contexto se desprende que, tanto en la primera como en la segunda, la pizza se come por completo. Deja que te ponga un ejemplo de lo que quiero decir:
Estoy comiendo pizza.
Estoy comiendo una pizza.
Me estoy comiendo una pizza.

Ahora sí que resulta obvia la diferencia: Tanto (2) como (3) expresan la intención de acabar la pizza, pero (3) con más intensidad. La (1) se limita a constatar el hecho de lo que se está comiendo.

Un saludo,

Pedro


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Hi Grant!
> 
> Here we are again, five years later...
> 
> Básicamente coincido con _SantiWR_. Sin embargo, no diría que ambas frases expresan exactamente lo mismo. Creo que, aunque son intercambiables, hay una leve diferencia en matiz: Con el dativo se hace hincapié en la consunción (de la pizza). Lo que ocurre es que las frases no son muy buen ejemplo de lo que digo: Del contexto se desprende que, tanto en la primera como en la segunda, la pizza se come por completo. Deja que te ponga un ejemplo de lo que quiero decir:
> 
> Estoy comiendo pizza.
> Estoy comiendo una pizza.
> Me estoy comiendo una pizza.
> 
> Ahora sí que resulta obvia la diferencia: Tanto (2) como (3) expresan la intención de acabar la pizza, pero (3) con más intensidad. La (1) se limita a constatar el hecho de lo que se está comiendo.
> 
> Un saludo,
> 
> Pedro


¡Hola, Pedro! Ai - llevamos mucho tiempo sin vernos. Espero que todo vaya bien contigo y con tu familia y con todo.

Creo que lo que quiero que puedas decir es que el uso del pronombre (o no) sí cambia el sentido del la oración. Y por tanto - no es un 'dativo _superfluo_' como en 'me hice la tarta' = 'hice la tarta'. Sin 'me' el sentido transmite exactamente lo mismo. Pero con 'verbos de consunción' el uso del dativo cambia el sentido. ¿Podemos coincidar en aquello?


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> ¡Hola, Pedro! Ai - llevamos mucho tiempo sin vernos. Espero que todo te vaya bien contigo y con tu familia esté bien y con todo (vaya bien)​.
> 
> Creo que lo que quiero que puedas decir me digas es si que el uso del pronombre (o no su ausencia) sí cambia el sentido del la oración. Y por tanto, si esto fuera así, no es sería un 'dativo _superfluo_' como en 'me hice la tarta' = 'hice la tarta' (sin 'me' el sentido transmite exactamente lo mismo). Pero con 'verbos de consunción' el uso del dativo cambia el sentido. ¿Podemos coincidar Coincidimos (en aquello esto)?


Tanto en el caso que expones (_me hice la tarta_) como en el que nos ocupa (_me como una tarta_) el dativo matiza el sentido de la oración. Para mí no seria incorrecto decir que, en ambos casos, lo cambia. El primer me (_ME hice la tarta) _muestra el interés del hablante por la tarta (la considera de su posesión, se considera su destinatario o le interesa de alguna manera). El segundo me (_ME como una tarta_) se enfatiza el hecho de que se la come entera.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Tanto en el caso que expones (_me hice la tarta_) como en el que nos ocupa (_me como una tarta_) el dativo matiza el sentido de la oración. Para mí no seria incorrecto decir que, en ambos casos, lo cambia. El primer me (_ME hice la tarta) _muestra el interés del hablante por la tarta (la considera de su posesión, se considera su destinatario o le interesa de alguna manera). El segundo me (_ME como una tarta_) se enfatiza el hecho de que se la come entera.


Sí - exacto. Lo mismo digo yo, Pedro. Pero es importante que los expliquemos a los estudiantes el porqué. El verbo 'comer' es un verbo de consunción. ¿verdad? Por eso el dativo, al usarlo, transmite 'comerla entera'. El verbo 'hacer' nunca puede transmitir tal cosa porque no es un verbo de consunción. Por tanto el dativo no añade ninguna información nueva ni matiz adicional (de modo que es _supérfluo_). Creo que ahora decimos la misma cosa.

Empezamos a concluir, hace 5 años, que no hay diferencia alguna entre el papel del dativo con verbos de consunción y otros verbos que usan dativos emótivos. Yo creo que sería un error concluir eso. ¿Estamos de acuerdo?


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Creo que lo que quiero que puedas decir me digas es si que el uso del pronombre (o no su ausencia) sí cambia el sentido del la oración


Thanks for the corrections - but - the corrections you made to that particular sentence there changed what I was wanting to communicate. The Spanish, the way I translated it is exactly what I wanted to say. The word 'si' (whether), that you added, changes the whole meaning of my sentence. Here's the English of my original sentence.

"I believe what I want you to be able to say [agree with me on] is that the use of the pronoun (or it absence) does indeed change the meaning of the sentence."

I wasn't asking a question of you. Your translation changes the meaning to me asking for your assistance which is not the meaning, at all, that I wanted to transmit. (though I'm always grateful for your assistance. )


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Sí - exacto. Lo mismo digo yo, Pedro. Pero es importante que les expliquemos a los estudiantes el porqué. El verbo 'comer' es un verbo de consunción, ¿verdad? Por eso el dativo, al usarlo, transmite la idea de 'comerla entera'. El verbo 'hacer' nunca puede transmitir tal cosa porque no es un verbo de consunción. Por tanto, el dativo no añade ninguna información nueva ni matiz adicional (de modo que es _superfluo_). Creo que ahora decimos la misma cosa lo mismo.


Aunque hacer no sea de consunción su dativo sí que añade un matiz: En "Me hice una pizza" ese ME tiene mucho de complemento indirecto (indica el receptor de la pizza), y puede duplicarse con el pronombre tónico reflexivo: "Me hice a mí mismo una pizza". En las gramáticas a veces lo llaman_ dativo de interés_.
Por el contrario el nos de "Nos comíamos una pizza" no tiene nada de complemento indirecto y _no _puede duplicarse con el pronombre tónico reflexivo correspondiente:  "Nos comíamos una pizza a nosotros mismos". Es lo que las gramáticas suelen llamar dativo ético.



NewdestinyX said:


> Empezamos a concluir, hace 5 años, que no hay diferencia alguna entre el papel del dativo con verbos de consunción y otros verbos que usan dativos emotivos. Yo creo que sería un error concluir eso. ¿Estamos de acuerdo?


Según la definición que a mí me gusta usar todo dativo puedes eliminarlo y la frase no resulta agramatical. Eso no significa que no pierdas nada al quitarlo (matiz de significado). En eso son iguales. Pero como hemos visto existen muchos tipos de dativo y el tema es muy peliagudo de diseccionar...


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Thanks for the corrections - but - the corrections you made to that particular sentence there changed what I was wanting to communicate. The Spanish, the way I translated it is exactly what I wanted to say. The word 'si' (whether), that you added, changes the whole meaning of my sentence. Here's the English of my original sentence.
> 
> "I believe what I want you to be able to say [agree with me on] is that the use of the pronoun (or its absence) does indeed change the meaning of the sentence."
> 
> I wasn't asking a question of you. Your translation changes the meaning to me asking for your assistance which is not the meaning, at all, that I wanted to transmit. (though I'm always grateful for your assistance. )



"I believe what I want you to be able to say [agree with me on] is that the use of the pronoun (or its absence) does indeed change the meaning of the sentence."
Creo que en lo que quiero que coincidas conmigo es en que el uso del pronombre (o su ausencia) en efecto cambia el significado de la frase.

La tuya anterior no se entendía: "Creo que lo que quiero que puedas decir es que el uso del pronombre (o no) sí cambia el sentido del la oración".
En español _to be able to say (ser capaz de decir) _es distinto de _agree with someone on (coincidir con alguien en algo)._


----------



## _SantiWR_

NewdestinyX said:


> ¡Hola, Pedro! Ai - llevamos mucho tiempo sin vernos. Espero que todo vaya bien contigo y con tu familia y con todo.
> 
> Creo que lo que quiero que puedas decir es que el uso del pronombre (o no) sí cambia el sentido del la oración. Y por tanto - no es un 'dativo _superfluo_' como en 'me hice la tarta' = 'hice la tarta'. Sin 'me' el sentido transmite exactamente lo mismo. Pero con 'verbos de consunción' el uso del dativo cambia el sentido. ¿Podemos coincidar en aquello?



Once again, I can't agree. I fail to see how one is more or less superfluous than the other. For me, they add some nuance or emphasis but there's no change in meaning. With _hacer_ the dative suggests that you did it all by yourself without any help and you consider it a bit of an achievement (_me hice tres pizzas en 5 minutos_), and something similar can be said of _comer_. Anyway, in both cases there's nothing in the non pronominal usage that suggests otherwise.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

_SantiWR_ said:


> Once again, I can't agree. I fail to see how one is more or less superfluous than the other. For me, they add some nuance or emphasis but there's no change in meaning. With _hacer_ the dative suggests that you did it all by yourself without any help and you consider it a bit of an achievement (_me hice tres pizzas en 5 minutos_), and something similar can be said of _comer_. Anyway, in both cases there's nothing in the non pronominal usage that suggests otherwise.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Thanks, SantiWR and Pedro. It's strange that when I hear you guys (native speakers) speaking you only use the dative in the way I'm explaining it. You don't just use it for emphasis. With complementos directos that can be consumed - you 'only' use the dative when expressing the complete consumption of it- and when the completeness of the consumption is not in question you 'only' use the verb *without* the dative. 

I don't see the added dative as merely adding emphasis. It seems to be a 'matización', without which, the meaning can't be transmitted properly.

When you say - _Comimos una pizza anteayer_... this sentence tells us nothing about the 'amount' eaten.
But when you say - _Nos comimos una pizza anteayer_... this sentence makes clear that there was 'none leftover' after you finished eating. 

In grammar - that's called a completely different "semantic". It's not simply a change of emphasis - at all. 

But perhaps I need to consider that all such datives that match the person of the subject add some 'matiz' and change meaning. Maybe the problem is in thinking that they are 'ever' superfluous. Is that correct?



Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> "I believe what I want you to be able to say [agree with me on] is that the use of the pronoun (or its absence) does indeed change the meaning of the sentence."
> Creo que en lo que quiero que coincidas conmigo es en que el uso del pronombre (o su ausencia) en efecto cambia el significado de la frase.
> 
> La tuya anterior no se entendía: "Creo que lo que quiero que puedas decir es que el uso del pronombre (o no) sí cambia el sentido del la oración".
> En español _to be able to say (ser capaz de decir) _es distinto de _agree with someone on (coincidir con alguien en algo)._


Ah.. Ahora muy claro. Veo mi error. Gracias por la aclaración excelente, Pedro.


----------



## edw

NewdestinyX said:


> When you say - _Comimos una pizza anteayer_... this sentence tells us nothing about the 'amount' eaten.
> But when you say - _Nos comimos una pizza anteayer_... this sentence makes clear that there was 'none leftover' after you finished eating.
> 
> In grammar - that's called a completely different "semantic". It's not simply a change of emphasis - at all.



En realidad, pienso que el dativo de los casos a los que te has estado referiendo es *un dativo aspectual. 
*
La RAE academia lo define así en el _Manual de la Nueva Gramática Española_. Voy a incluir toda la entrada al respecto. Indica los énfasis:



> El llamado dativo aspectual se parece al ético en su valor *fundamentalmente afectivo*, pero se diferencia de él en que, como los reflexivos, concuerda  en número y persona con el sujeto, por lo que se denomina también *dativo concordado*:_Ya me _[1.ª persona singular] _leí _[1.ª persona singular] _toda la prensa_; _Nos_ [1.ª persona plural]_ fumábamos [1.ª persona plural] dos cajetillas diarias_. Ambos dativos, el ético y el aspectual, pueden concurrir en la misma oración: _Mi hija se [dativo aspectual] me [dativo ético] comió toda la tarta_. *El dativo aspectual tiene valor enfático.* En efecto, la diferencia entre _Leímos toda la prensa_ y _Nos leímos toda la prensa_ radica en que en la segunda opción se da a entender que la lectura implicaba algún esfuerzo, que comportaba cierto mérito o que había algo de particular en el hecho de
> hacerla. A veces se sugiere que la acción descrita sobrepasa lo que se considera normal o se añaden otras connotaciones similares. El dativo concordado solo se combina con predicados que expresan eventos delimitados, por lo que se rechazan oraciones como *_Ana se bebió leche_ (frente a_ … la leche, … un litro de leche o … toda la leche_); *_No me sé geografía_ (_frente a … la geografía o … la lección de geografía_); *_Los invitados se bebieron vino_ (frente a … _el vino o … todo el vino_).



En esta entrada, breve, pero precisa, la RAE no se detiene a señalar nada como la teoría del "consumo total" que se está discutiendo. Me parece a mí -y puedo estar equivocado- que en las gramáticas sobre el español escritas para un público angloparlante, se ha malinterpretado el término *aspectual*. En este caso, este término no tiene nada que ver con el hecho de que si la acción que señala el verbo principal haya sido finalizado o no, sino con el hecho de si la acción ha sido realizada con intensidad, esfuerzo o definición (para calificarlo de algún modo) Es pues un matiz enfático el que aporta el dativo aspectual. Eso (su carácter enfático) explica por qué el dativo aspectual no es compatible con predicados que se refieran a eventos no delimitados. 



NewdestinyX said:


> When you say - _Comimos una pizza anteayer_... this sentence tells us nothing about the 'amount' eaten.
> But when you say - _Nos comimos una pizza anteayer_... this sentence makes clear that there was 'none leftover' after you finished eating.
> 
> In grammar - that's called a completely different "semantic". It's not simply a change of emphasis - at all.



En realidad, sí. La primera oración nos dice que nos comimos '*una* pizza' y dos o tres. Exactamente lo que nos dice la segunda oración, lo único que más enfáticamente: dejando entrever un proceso más intenso, pero que no tiene nada que ver con el hecho de sí se come toda la pizza o se deja la mitad de esta. Lo que el dativo aspectual señala es el proceso en que se desarrolla la acción de forma más enfática. No el modo en que esa acción repercute en el Objeto directo (_la pizza_). Y en estas oraciones la carga enfática del 'nos' es tan leve, que yo apenas puedo percibirla. 

En otro post decías que los nativos de español, sólo usamos el dativo aspectual cuando queremos poner de relieve la idea de 'consumo total' con respecto al OBJETO DIRECTO y que otras veces no lo usamos. La verdad es que no puedo estar de acuerdo. En general, el dativo aspectual afecta el sentido del verbo, pero como decía antes, sólo en su idea del PROCESO, no del término de la acción, y no con respecto a cómo está acción incide en el objeto directo. Y, valga aclarar no siempre. Muchas veces no cambia el sentido del verbo:




> Como se indicó al final del § 35.4.2b, entienden algunos autores que los  dativos aspectuales (o al menos algunos de ellos) pueden  reinterpretarse como morfemas de persona de los verbos sobre los que  inciden. Desde este punto de vista, el papel de la forma se sería  similar en esperarse (esperarse un resultado) y en el verbo pronominal  levantarse (levantarse de la cama). A favor de la asimilación parcial de  estas dos unidades está el hecho de que puedan definirse  independientemente las variantes de los grupos verbales así construidos  en función de que la forma se esté o
> no presente: _
> 
> saber algo_ (‘conocerlo’) ~ _saberse algo_ (‘haberlo memorizado’; más frecuente en el español europeo)
> creer algo (‘tenerlo por cierto’) ~ creerse algo (‘aceptarlo de buena fe’);
> llevar la plata (‘transportarla’) ~ llevarse la plata (‘salir o escaparse con ella, robarla’);
> saltar una barrera (‘salvarla’) ~ saltarse una barrera (‘omitirla, no atenderla’);
> encontrar a alguien (‘hallarlo’) ~ encontrarse a alguien (‘tropezárselo, dar con él sin buscarlo’);
> esperar algo (‘tener esperanza en ello’) ~ esperarse algo (‘temer que vaya a suceder’)..



En esta lista que da la RAE no se señala ningún verbo que cambie su sentido al habérsele agregado el dativo aspectual de modo que exprese el 'consumo total' del objeto directo sobre el que incide (o lo que sea que esta noción significa).

Y en muchos casos no hay cambio alguno:

_Me iba a comer la pizza cuando llegaste_ es exactamente lo mismo que _Iba a comer la pizza cuando llegaste_. 
La única diferencia es que la segunda suena menos natural (y supuestamente menos enfática- para mí el énfasis es el mismo en las dos). 

Lo que yo creo que los creadores de la noción consumo total han hecho es interpretar el dativo aspectual (partiendo de la idea perfectiva presente en el aspecto verbal: el término de la acción) en base a un esquema de la gramática inglesa. Me explico con ejemplos. 

En inglés no es lo mismo:

_I ate the cake_

que

_I ate the cake *up*_

Ni es lo mismo 
_
I read the book yesterday_

que

_I read the book_ *through*_ yesterday _

En estos casos, las preposiciones de hecho modifican el mensaje verbal de modo que esta se realiza hasta el 'consumo total'. Sin embargo, el *dativo aspectual* no puedo estar más lejos de señalar un matiz similar. 

No creo que nadie haría una traducción como esta, creyendo captar todos los matices de las oraciones en inglés>

_I read the book yesterday= Leí el libro ayer

I read the book *througth* yesterday= *Me *leí el libro ayer

_Las das últimos frases no son equivalentes. 

_I read the book *throught *yesterday= Me leí *todo* el libro ayer
_
Estas dos frases sí son equivalentes. Nota que en español, el dativo aspectual por sí solo *no puede *transmitir la idea de 'consumo total'. Se necesita un adjetivo ('todo') o un adverbio ('completamente') o algo por estilo para señalarla. Ese sólo hecho creo que basta para señalar lo inadecuada que es la idea del consumo total referida al dativo aspectual.

Podrías referirme, por favor, a algún que aborde la noción del 'consumo total' con respecto al dativo aspectual castellano? La verdad es que me interesa mucho saber de viva voz cómo se describe esta noción en algún material académico.


----------

